# How long should a split lip take to heal?



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

It's been like a week and if anything it's gotten worse. It looked like a little nick to start, but now it looks like it's opened up a bit. I'm worried that it could get infected and then I wouldn't be able to give blood in May v_v

Should I make an appointment with the nurse at my GP's office or is there anything I can do to help it heal? Right now it feels like it's getting worse every time I open my mouth.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

If it's opening up more, it is probably infected. Maybe go in for some antibiotics? Can't say for sure without seeing it


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't know what you can see since this was taken with my phone


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

That happens to my upper lip. Lips heal quickly, but because you constantly stretch them while eating and talking, you can cause them to split open again and again as they're healing, not only making the healing process have to restart, but opening them up more and more. You need to first make sure to not overstretch your lower lip by being consciously aware of it whenever you're doing anything that could split it, and after it closes, make sure to keep your lips from drying out more with chapstick.


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a scar in the same place cause I kept splitting it open while it was healing. I doubt it's infected just because it's opening up, but it can't hurt to use Polysporin. It might be worth it to see a nurse or doctor, maybe they can use surgical glue on it.


----------

